# vernünftiger bike-shop in bonn / NICHT h+s!!!



## *adrenalin* (8. Juni 2005)

ich suche seit monaten einen vernünftigen bike-shop in bonn. gefunden habe ich aber bisher keinen!

ich spreche nicht von h+s, ich speche auch nicht von den ganzen city-rad +  laufrad-tandlern, die noch nicht mal wissen, daß michelin auch fahrradreifen herstellt.

gibt es denn hier keinen shop mit etwas atmosphöre, der auch die parts hat, die mountainbiker brauchen?

SuFu hat nun wirklich nicht weitergeholfen!

danke vorab,


----------



## Beach90 (8. Juni 2005)

naja , außerhalb von bonn in st.augustin gibts pütz bike treff , die erscheinen mir ganz kompetent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (8. Juni 2005)

*
Hi,
Pütz ist OK


auch OK*
Fahrrad Galerie 
Salvatore Gambino 
Lohfelder Str. 14 
D-53604 Bad Honnef

*
und auch OK*
Radsport Borens
Rhederscheider Weg 2
53604 Bad Honnef
Tel  : 0 22 24 - 82 07 50
Fax : 0 22 24 - 82 07 51
[email protected]
www.Radsport-Borens.de

*
nettes Team, die Werkstatt macht einen guten Eindruck.*
Luisenstraße 29 
53721 Siegburg
Fon 02241/25078-34
Fax 02241/25078-32


*
Hier war ich erst einmal, hat einen sehr guten Eindruck hinterlassen*
Breuer's Bike Bahnhof
Grethenstr. 37a
50739 Köln
Tel  : 0221/5995881
Fax : 0221/5995563
[email protected]
www.breuerbike.de


----------



## SFA (8. Juni 2005)

In Bonn fällt mir außer den o.g. auch keiner ein.
In Köln: Kölner Fahrrad Discount, auf der Frankfurter Str. in Köln Porz
Tel: 02203 - 294461

Oder www.cyclewerx.de, Bonner Wall, Köln
Die sind beide sehr gut !


----------



## Bike-Ralle (9. Juni 2005)

In Bonn Beuel ist noch ein kleiner Radladen in der Nähe vom Krankenhaus, direkt neben der AOK, der hat auf jeden Fall die Atmosphäre die Du erwähntest.


----------



## Inkbert (9. Juni 2005)

Hier bekommst Du vielleicht das, was Du suchst.

Gruß

Ink


----------



## *adrenalin* (10. Juni 2005)

Inkbert schrieb:
			
		

> Hier bekommst Du vielleicht das, was Du suchst.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Ink



stimmt, total lässiger laden für leichtbauparts und das notwendige zubehör für marathon-fahrer


----------



## Cheetah (11. Juni 2005)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, total lässiger laden für leichtbauparts und das notwendige zubehör für marathon-fahrer



Ja, warum denn nicht? So eine Kettenführung kann auch beim Marathon sinnvoll sein, und im Falle eines Falles, ist ein Protektor doch ein Glücksfall. Das Mehrgewicht  drückt die eigene körperliche Überlegenheit aus.


----------



## Inkbert (11. Juni 2005)

Ups


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juni 2005)

*adrenalin* schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, total lässiger laden für leichtbauparts und das notwendige zubehör für marathon-fahrer




Von Leichtbaukram haste aber in deiner Frage nix erwähnt, und nicht jeder schließt aus den "8,9957kg" in deinem Profil darauf, daß du gerade sowas suchst.  
Stelle mir gerade so einen Schwindsucht-Shop vor: 
"Tür zu, es zieht, hier weht´s die ganzen Teile vom Regal!!!"


----------



## Fred-2000 (14. Juni 2005)

Zweirad Feld in Augustiin ! Die haben so zemlich alles !
mfg Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

die Fahrrad-Galerie in Honnef ist ganz in Ordung. Preise und Beratung sind OK. Die Werkstatt von denen arbeitet letzte Zeit allerdings ein bisserl schlampig.

BTW:
Kann jemand was zur Werkstatt von Sport Fahrrad Hübel in Bonn-Beuel sagen ???


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Fred-2000 (14. Juni 2005)

Ja super gut und sehr kompetent ! Helfen zu jeder Zeit !!
mfg Fred


----------



## borito (17. Juni 2005)

Hi, es gibt schon noch den ein oder anderen Bikeshop out of Bonn, in Siegburg z. B., das sollte für Dich doch schnell zu erreichen sein. Haben gerade in den letzten Monaten neu eröffnet. Siegburg mausert sich. Da wäre zu einem Dirtmetals, der, wie der Name schon verrät, etwas härteren Stuff veräußert, aber auch alles bis zum XO Schaltwerk hat und zum anderen der Bike & Run, Klasse Radladen im Keller. Mit äußerst kompetentem Personal und super Werkstatt. Zweirad Feld würde ich aus persönlichen Erfahrungen keinem empfehlen. Inkompetenz au der ganzen Linie. Aber was will man von lauter Leuten erwarten, die allesamt zwar Räder und Zubehör verkaufen, aber kein Fahrrad fahren. - Ohne Worte -


----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. Juni 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Fahrrad-Galerie in Honnef ist ganz in Ordung. Preise und Beratung sind OK. Die Werkstatt von denen arbeitet letzte Zeit allerdings ein bisserl schlampig.
> Viele Grüße
> Marco



Schliesse mich Dir nicht ganz an, Marco. Preise sollte man vorher erfragen und auch wirklich genannt bekommen, sonst kann es einem passieren daß man ein ziehmlich langes Gesicht macht!!

Arbeit ist korrekt aber eher lieblos, wenns ums Detail geht.


----------



## D.S.G (18. Juni 2005)

Fred-2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Zweirad Feld in Augustiin ! Die haben so zemlich alles !
> mfg Fred


1. Z. Feld ist ein Discounter, d.h. keine beratung einigermaßen billige angebote!
2. Service selbst kann man total vergessen
3.  Mitarbeiter kennen sich zum gar nicht aus

Zum Dirtmetals
1. teuer (im verhältnis zu DDD Produkten)
2. haben viele Teile für alle biker 
3. sind aber ehr DDD orietíert


----------



## Fred-2000 (18. Juni 2005)

borito schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, es gibt schon noch den ein oder anderen Bikeshop out of Bonn, in Siegburg z. B., das sollte für Dich doch schnell zu erreichen sein. Haben gerade in den letzten Monaten neu eröffnet. Siegburg mausert sich. Da wäre zu einem Dirtmetals, der, wie der Name schon verrät, etwas härteren Stuff veräußert, aber auch alles bis zum XO Schaltwerk hat und zum anderen der Bike & Run, Klasse Radladen im Keller. Mit äußerst kompetentem Personal und super Werkstatt. Zweirad Feld würde ich aus persönlichen Erfahrungen keinem empfehlen. Inkompetenz au der ganzen Linie. Aber was will man von lauter Leuten erwarten, die allesamt zwar Räder und Zubehör verkaufen, aber kein Fahrrad fahren. - Ohne Worte -



Ich wollte Zweirad Feld nicht empfehlen !!!! Ich wollte es nur so in die Runde werfden!! Ich hab da zwei Bikes gekauft und ich glaube die wissen nicht wie man fahrrad schreibt ! 
mfg Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergzicke53227 (18. Juni 2005)

@bike-ralle:

Das müßte Brunos Fahrradladen sein...

Kann ich nur empfehlen, hat aber nicht viel Material da, wird aber alles besorgen. 
Hat mir für mein Rennrad einen unschlagbaren Preis gemacht und hat prima Service. Repariert auch die H&S bikes...   
Und verleiht, wenn man nett fragt auch mal Werkzeug... (wer mag sich schon ne Reibahle zulegen...)

Gruß


----------



## zorro3242 (18. Juni 2005)

Klein aber fein, Fahrrad Bröhl im Annagraben in Bonn.
Hier repariert der Chef selbst. Ausgesprochen kompetent. Ehemaliger Chefmechaniker von Fahrrad Strohmann.

Fahrrad Bröhl  	
Annagraben 74
53111 Bonn

Telefon: 0228 / 6 08 87 85
Fax: 0228 / 7 21 88 04 	

Öffnungzeiten:

Mo - Fr:  	09:30-14:00
  	           15:00-19:00
Sa:  	          09:30-14:00


----------



## *adrenalin* (20. Juni 2005)

super, so langsam kommen die echten insidertips zum vorschein!


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juni 2005)

Fred-2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ich glaube die wissen nicht wie man fahrrad schreibt ...



...deswegen heißt es ja auch "Zweirad Feld"....  

Jou, mein Jek hab ich auch von dort *schääm*
Cash & Carry, aber das weiß man vorher. Der Preis war ganz gut, auf Beratung kann ich verzichten, Service an der Lefty wird woanders in Auftrag gegeben, wenn überhaupt nötig, den Rest mach ich selbst.

PS: der Feld-Aufkleber war das erste, was ich runter gemacht habe, noch bevor Pedale an die Kiste geschraubt wurden


----------



## Fred-2000 (19. August 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...deswegen heißt es ja auch "Zweirad Feld"....
> 
> PS: der Feld-Aufkleber war das erste, was ich runter gemacht habe, noch bevor Pedale an die Kiste geschraubt wurden



Das wirds sein !!     Mir ist das peinlich wenn meine Eltern mit ihren Rädern von Feld unterwegs sind !!!    
mfg Fred


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. August 2005)

Vielleicht auch noch 'ne Möglichkeit:

Botz in Rheinbach. Kleiner, aber feiner Laden, daher nicht die Riesenauswahl, aber eigentlich immer etwas Verwendbares in vernünftiger Quali (Ramsch habe ich hier noch nicht gesehen) auf Lager (hier werden auch noch auf Wunsch Bestellungen vorgenommen) und kompetent (der Inhaber hat sein MTB-Hobby zum Beruf gemacht) und es gibt hier auch noch eine ordentliche Fachberatung. 

"Nachteile" (bewußt in Anführungszeichen geschrieben): Manchmal herrscht etwas Zeitdruck. Preise höher als beim Discounter.


----------



## SandraM (20. August 2005)

mir fehlt hier noch Jupp Sauerborn, am Wittelsbacherring, der den ganzen Studenten die Räder repariert, außerdem Fahrrad Schmitz in Endenich, hat auch die etwas besondere Atmosphäre, und sehr sympatisch ist der Radladen in Beuel in der Hermannstr., mir fällt verflixt der Name nicht ein, aber die sind wirklich nett, er selbst Triathlet, der einzige Laden, der auch Neos fürn Bonn Triathlon verleiht (Geheimtipp, wenn man auf der Suche nach einem ist)....
zugegeben mein letztes Rad kommt auch vom 2Rad Feld, einfach Discount Preise dort, Beratung schlecht und immer voll, aber die Preise unschlagbar...und vor kurzem auch mal wieder beim H&S gewesen, da kam ich völlig verarscht vor, werd auch nicht so schnell wieder dort hin...viel Spaß beim testen der Bonner Radläden, LG Sandra


----------



## Balu. (22. August 2005)

Service Tip:

Bike & Run
Luisenstraße 29 
53721 Siegburg
Fon 02241/25078-34

Super Werkstatt !!

Geheim Tip:

Natürlich Rad
Annabergerstr.188
53175 Bonn
Fon 0228/9319575

Klein aber fein !!

P.S.Verlauf dich bloß nicht in den Fun-Bikes auf der Annabergerstrasse, die ham mich belogen und besch.....


----------



## *adrenalin* (29. August 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Geheim Tip:
> 
> Natürlich Rad
> Annabergerstr.188
> ...



den habe ich inzwischen auch gefunden, ist aber arg klein und hat nichts in der auslage, wo man sich mal appetit holen könnte


----------

